# How/Where to opt in for incentives?



## JohnA (Sep 18, 2014)

ive been receiving texts about the incentives, however I don't know how to opt in. Can anyone assist?

Support says:

*Eric at Uber* (Uber)

Sep 30 13:46

Hi John,

The incentives and guarantees would be sent out via text and e-mail. This will give you two avenues to opt in. Hope this information helps!

Best,

Eric
*Uber Support*

*John Alexander*

Sep 30 12:41

Where do I go to opt in?

*Eric at Uber* (Uber)

Sep 30 12:11

Hi John,

Happy to help clarify! Unfortunately the link you provided pulls up the default Yahoo mail page.

You would opt in to participate in the incentive. The way our guarantee incentives work is depending on the guarantee (i.e. $20/hr), if your gross fares for a particular hour do not meet the specified amount (i.e. you make $16 over the course of a guarantee hour), you will be reimbursed the difference in gross fare (i.e. $4). To reiterate, this is gross fares, therefore Uber's 20% fee has not been accounted for yet. I hope this information helps!

Best,

Eric
*Uber Support*


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Just by meeting the conditions of the incentive, you are opting in. There is no special button or opt in thing you do for most Uber incentives.


----------



## Matthew Sawyer (Jun 10, 2015)

I want to revive this because I am experiencing exactly this with an incentive in Nashville. Drive 30 hours, average 1 ride per hour, and have a 90% acceptance rate, earn $50. Drive 50, average 1, 90% acceptance, earn $200. I met the 30 two weeks ago and never saw the $50. I have been exchanging emails and it's to the point where the support person is copying and pasting the same message about "not opting in" in the email. There was zero opt-in language in the email nor any links to opt in.


----------

